# Severals Hospital - Mile End - Colchester - Jan 2011



## nelly (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, Severalls posts, just like buses, none for ages then two come along together!!

One of the most impressive things that I have ever seen. The size of the place and the sheer scale cannot be described, the corridors that stretch seemingly for miles and the surprises that await around every corner.

Explored with Skeleton Key. Thanks mate 

The History
Severalls Hospital was the second Essex County Asylum - opening in 1913 to relieve pressure from the Warley Asylum.
Designed by F.Whithouse & W.H.Town, the site was continually added to between 1910 and 1935, and this is reflected in the different styles present.
The asylum was situated on 300 acres of the Severalls estate, which was sold to the Essex County Council in 1904 and its doors were opened to patients in 1913; at its peak it housed over 2000 patients, both in main wards and the outlaying villas.
Interestingly the chimney attached to the water tower was lowered by one third of its height during World War Two to prevent it being a hazard to crippled bombers landing at a nearby US airbase













































































Happy New Year!!!
































Thanks for taking the time


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 30, 2011)

nelly some cracking shots there mate 
Was a Quality day and many more to come.
I dont know why,but i cant stop humming the tune from the great escape lol 

SK


----------



## KooK. (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice one, some lovely details there and some good shots.


----------



## nelly (Jan 30, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> nelly some cracking shots there mate
> Was a Quality day and many more to come.
> I dont know why,but i cant stop humming the tune from the great escape lol
> 
> SK


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice job boys I had hoped to see sev's this weekend but work mucked it up for me 80(


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice one! Some really nicely composed shots. Glad to see the old girl's still do-able!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 31, 2011)

Really great shots.She looks amazing!


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 31, 2011)

Some beautiful pictures there Nelly  I love the one with the window reflection in the water, it's quite calming and beautiful. Also the Severalls sign with the tower in the background - even if we did look like Japanese tourists at that point! 

So nice to meet you, and hope you're jeans aren't in too much pain, and are being nursed back to health ha ha x


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 31, 2011)

Some great pics, one for me list, Thanks


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pics, the place looks very interesting.


----------



## nelly (Jan 31, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Some really nicely composed shots. Glad to see the old girl's still do-able!



Thanks mate, that meant lot to me as a newbie after seeing the quality of your photography


----------



## nelly (Jan 31, 2011)

LittleMadam said:


> Some beautiful pictures there Nelly  I love the one with the window reflection in the water, it's quite calming and beautiful. Also the Severalls sign with the tower in the background - even if we did look like Japanese tourists at that point!
> 
> So nice to meet you, and hope you're jeans aren't in too much pain, and are being nursed back to health ha ha x



Nice to meet you too, and the jeans have gone to that great denim world in the sky


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Quality pics there Nelly and the one I like the most is the room that has a nice water reflection..well done for that one.


----------



## professor frink (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pics fella, I really need to get my arse in gear and see this place.


----------



## King Al (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice one Nelly, the pics look great!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 1, 2011)

Both you and SK are taking some very tasty pics on your explores nelly. Good team, well done.


----------



## Lolz101 (Feb 1, 2011)

This place looks mint, some really lovely shots there too!

A bit put off this by that big fence


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Both you and SK are taking some very tasty pics on your explores nelly. Good team, well done.



Cheers Munchhhhh

Not been taking this sort of photo for too long and I've just discovered the importance of not using a flash


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Lolz101 said:


> A bit put off this by that big fence



The microlight lessons came in handy!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Cheers Munchhhhh
> 
> Not been taking this sort of photo for too long and I've just discovered the importance of not using a flash



You cant beat a tripoded long exposure with no flash


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is amazing, Nice pictures there
The site is huge!


----------



## ashfu (Feb 2, 2011)

Great photos mate
Think i want to go there


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 2, 2011)

*Nice*

Beauty, nice walls and you made a nice album of it. Great work


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 2, 2011)

the tunnels shot reminds me of an odd character we bumped into at Talgarth


----------



## nelly (Feb 6, 2011)

Slightly bored today as I can't get out exploring this weekend, so I've been dicking around in Photohop with Greyscale and colour.

I know that some people don't like photo effects, like HDR and stuff, so what do you think......

















This one is my favorite......


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool pics Nelly, really like what you have done with them. My fave is the one above your favourite. I don' know why it just looks really funky x


----------



## nelly (Feb 6, 2011)

LittleMadam said:


> Cool pics Nelly, really like what you have done with them. My fave is the one above your favourite. I don' know why it just looks really funky x



Thats nice too, but funky???? Hmmmmm


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey its different and to be fair its horses for courses so to speak lol

i think as long as its not overly done it can be ok
just when its over kill & detracts from the real image 
I think at times for some thats when it can become an issue .
All a matter of opinion.
Go to a gallery youl always here the same debate .

Funky! funky can be cool

SK 


nelly1967 said:


> Thats nice too, but funky???? Hmmmmm


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 6, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Thats nice too, but funky???? Hmmmmm



Funky in a nice way! I mean there's pink in there, now that's cool  I just like it as it's all derelict and vibrant at the same time, ya dig?


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 6, 2011)

Lil m, i will bare that in mind and always insure theres an injection of pink in there for you
If thats what makes you happy lol
Hey will talk with nelly and maybe hook up next weekend we have a few places in mind one of which i think you were the first to do ?GP.

SK 




LittleMadam said:


> Funky in a nice way! I mean there's pink in there, now that's cool  I just like it as it's all derelict and vibrant at the same time, ya dig?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

LittleMadam said:


> ...My fave is the one above your favourite. I don' know why it just looks really funky x


Yup, I'd go with that one too...and funky's a good word for it. 
I really like them.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 6, 2011)

This looks immense! 
Its huge!
If you have a re-visit on the cards, Inform me


----------

